# Eterna Kontiki Super Idf Issue



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

This is a Eterna Kontiki Super IDF issue diver wristwatch.IDF stands for Israel Defence Force this was issued to the elite Naval Commandos Shayetet-13. during the 1970's.It has a 17 jewel ETA 2824 hacking movement rated at 200mm with original bracelet the clasp it spring loaded to adjust tp the wrist first time a bracelet fit from the get go.To bad they did not use these style bracelet on the remake I see some had problem with the mesh.Here are a few photo's.



















Military issue marks.


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

The spring loaded clasp.










That it for the photo's.


----------

